

Show HN: LLVM Weekly – Developments in the world of LLVM and Clang - asb
http://llvmweekly.org/issue/2

======
asb
I started this up last week (first Monday of the year) but thought it would be
worth sharing on HN for any feedback or comments. I've gone for the sort of
coverage I find most interesting, with key inspirations being Corey
Richardson's This Week in Rust ([http://cmr.github.io/blog/2014/01/11/this-
week-in-rust/](http://cmr.github.io/blog/2014/01/11/this-week-in-rust/)) and
the old Ruby Weekly News (e.g. [http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-
bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-talk/...](http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-
bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-talk/200104)).

Mail delivery is provided by Mailgun, with the necessary dynamic parts of the
website handled by a simple Flask app.

~~~
kps
"Subscribe" means receiving future summaries by email? That should be made
clear.

Looks good. llvm-dev is busy and sometimes interesting things happen in
threads with uninteresting subjects.

~~~
asb
How would you clarify it? You feel it's not clear you're supposed to enter
your email in the box?

~~~
kps
It's clear on the front page, i.e. llvmweekly.org. But on the issue pages, you
instruct people to go to the front page to subscribe to the newsletters, which
raises doubt about the box immediately below.

------
grn
What other development-related weekly newsletters can you recommend? Currently
I'm subscribed to:

Hacker NewLetter -
[http://www.hackernewsletter.com](http://www.hackernewsletter.com)

Status Code - [http://statuscode.org/](http://statuscode.org/)

Pycoders Weekly - [http://pycoders.com/](http://pycoders.com/)

Ruby Weekly - [http://rubyweekly.com/](http://rubyweekly.com/)

Python Weekly - [http://www.pythonweekly.com/](http://www.pythonweekly.com/)

JavaScript Weekly -
[http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/)

Coder Weekly - [http://www.coderweekly.com/](http://www.coderweekly.com/)

HTML 5 Weekly - [http://html5weekly.com/](http://html5weekly.com/)

JavaScript Weekly -
[http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/)

Are there other newsletters worth subscribing to?

~~~
asb
PiWeekly - [http://piweekly.net](http://piweekly.net) is worth adding to your
list

There is no email version, but This Week in Rust (published at
[http://cmr.github.io/](http://cmr.github.io/)) is excellent.

It rather depends on your interests. PostgreSQL Weekly News is excellent
[http://lwn.net/Articles/578551/](http://lwn.net/Articles/578551/) as is Tor
Weekly News [http://lwn.net/Articles/578549/](http://lwn.net/Articles/578549/)

------
maleadt
Wouldn't it be interesting to make the page editable, for example in typical
wiki-style like on kernelnewbies.org? Since much of your reader base consists
of LLVM developers I'm sure this could further improve the content, as well as
make it easy to fix small things such as typos.

------
n00b101
This is great, thanks!

